# Pictures of our gang ;)



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are just a few pics 









Moving to our temp home, just an hours drive. A test run for the move when the trip will take a little longer 

In the new, temporary home from lef to right, Loki, Moeni, Tabitha, Ollie and Poppy.










Out youngest, Finn McCool in our old home









From left to right, Finn, Dean and Fianna in our old home









Fleur and ehm Bastet  also in our old home









Myrddin


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

fantastic photos, your cats are lovely, love the one with them in their carriers bless them x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, and WOW, what a beautiful furry family you have,


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOHHH Smashing Piccys..

Love the 1st one where there all sitting waiting to get out...lol its like waiting to get out for a run like the greyhouinds...


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely compliments 
I love the first pic too. They all sat there, waiting so patiently


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful cats....lovely pics.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fab pictures! I love the one of Fin leaning up - looks so cute!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow they are all so beautiful! I love their little kitty bed chairs


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely cats - liking the silver tabby at the end. My car will be looking like that soon! lol!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Lovely pics 

I really like the 1st pic too


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

spid said:


> Lovely cats - liking the silver tabby at the end. My car will be looking like that soon! lol!


Oh wow, so you're moving too? 
The silver tabby is Myrddin our maine coon. He's lovely


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow great pics


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what beautiful cats you have thanks for sharing their pics with us.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic pics! Myrddin is to die for  I like how you didn't go for the English version of his name!


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow so many beautiful cats you have. I love the silver tabby too.


----------

